# Deprofundis day of our live's



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok i happen to sport a yul bryner look , i just happen to be bald so i shave it's prettier...

Anyone on talk classical has this kind of proplem?

Baldism, common bald is beautifull,???


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Pretty?? Shaving a head is not pretty. It's bada$$ 

Who cares about beautiful, the idea should be consigned to flowers and table arrangements.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Bald is beautiful! ... I just prefer hair.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

The hair either are or they aren't. Not exactly a problem, but a situation. For what it's worth I think shaved head looks better than balding and not shaved.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

deprofundis said:


> Baldism, common bald is beautifull,???


It doesn't matter what I say. What do the babes say? 

Now, if we're talking about Sinead O'Connor, I'd say it's hideous. Fortunately, you're not Sinead O'Connor :lol:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Marinera said:


> The hair either are or they aren't. Not exactly a problem, but a situation. For what it's worth I think shaved head looks better than balding and not shaved.


There is another option, ya know:






Klassik uses GLH to spruce up his body hair for the babes.

Ok, not really.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Marinera said:


> The hair either are or they aren't. Not exactly a problem, but a situation. For what it's worth I think shaved head looks better than balding and not shaved.


Those who are on my Friends' List can see my recent profile pic. which shows I have tons of hair.

Doesn't make a bit of difference. The women expect a semblance of personality! Too bad!! 

Go Tampa Bay Lightning!! Win the cup!!!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Doesn't make a bit of difference. The women expect a semblance of personality! Too bad!!


Benjamin Franklin seemed to be more follicly challenged than JFK, but I'm sure the babes would rather have a Franklin $100 than a JFK half dollar. Ultimately, hair isn't that important. 



> Go Tampa Bay Lightning!! Win the cup!!!


Pfft. Go Sharks! Yes I know it's unlikely that they'll win the Cup this year.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Benjamin Franklin seemed to be more follicly challenged than JFK, but I'm sure the babes would rather have a Franklin $100 than a JFK half dollar. Ultimately, hair isn't that important.
> 
> Pfft. Go Sharks! Yes I know it's unlikely that they'll win the Cup this year.


Any women who judge a man by his hair-head are just about as shallow as I am. Too bad! 

The Boston Bruins are looking very, very good. They look like the real deal to win it all!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Any women who judge a man by his hair-head are just about as shallow as I am. Too bad!


What about a woman who judges a man by his ear hair? That kind of judgement could be a positive though. Consider this scenario:

_"Chuck has hair in his ears. Perhaps he likes the music of Krzysztof Penderecki because he's deaf and not because he is a man of terrible taste."_



> The Boston Bruins are looking very, very good. They look like the real deal to win it all!


It's going to be a bear to beat them.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

In several of his films Yul Brynner wore a shirt.

Do you shave your chest as well?

And, as Klassik says, does the shaven head/no shirt look pull the birds? If it does, I'd say it's worth the price of a razor and courting the danger of hypothermia every time you go outside if it means you get some action.

As it happens I have a full head of hair and would not look good with a shaven head.

I would look even worse without a shirt.:lol:

Luckily there _are_ other ways to attract women.

Bonne chance, mon brave!

:tiphat:


----------

